# Forum Home Renovation Rendering  How to make uniform patch render repairs in existing cement rendered walls

## DaleBlack

Hi 
My house has cement rendered walls approx 12 years old. The texture is uniform vertical fine lines. 
Like the image in the below link, the one on the left, but vertical   
The renderer had to patch various areas chipped out. He used a plastic float and whilst the patches are level with the wall, ie. i can close my eyes and draw my finger along and not tell the difference, when you paint over the 2 zones the patch stands out due to the different texture. 
Repair patch looks like below but maybe a little more swirl  
On my ceilings inside, I used Solver ASU to cover the existing sound sanded previously painted ceilingand the sanded fresh patches, this was to avoid flashing due the patches absorbing differently to the rest of the ceiling. 
I cant use such a trick here as its not a absorption issue but a different texture issue. 
One solution appears to be to purchase something like this  Ready Render Fine/Medium  http://www.cemintel.com.au/Documents...t%20Render.pdf 
Acryclic render able to be rolled on, then brush it out as per the above image, across the entire section or wall component that is patched, thereby creating a brand new uniformed textured zone. Then paint. 
Would this work? 
Also what broom head is that, one of those stiff brushed exterior heads?

----------


## johnc

An ordinary bristle hearth brush will work just as well generally. Have a chat to the renderer, he may be prepared to chip off the top coat and reapply and finish with a texture brush. Plastic floats are fine but for your brush finish it should have been simple to blend it in. You may also get away with painting over the patched areas and hitting the paint with a brush before it dries.

----------


## DaleBlack

Hi 
I dont think the rendered will come back to do this. As for the paint option, i have tried but the texture is too deep, ie the paint settles beneath it. 
Another option is the Dulux Accratex system, but only part of it. I am  trying to avoid having a renderer have to come back with a trowel and hawk so instead of 
1  AccraPrime 501
2  Accra texture say Coventry Course 951
3  Accrashield 955 
the middle option is trowel and hawk. 
I could use steps 1 and 3, the accrashield is much thicker than Solaguard or Duraguard or Weathershield etc, its Roll on, so maybe.. that would be thick enough to cover the textures on the wall (vertical lines on most of the wall, circular swirls on the patches) ?? 
I could also go over the wall with sandpaper to reduce the texture, that said I used 80 grit on a standard sanding block, hard work and hardly  took anything off. Should i go to a orbital sander via air compressor and 60 grit?

----------


## Blocker

> Hi 
> I dont think the rendered will come back to do this. As for the paint option, i have tried but the texture is too deep, ie the paint settles beneath it. 
> Another option is the Dulux Accratex system, but only part of it. I am  trying to avoid having a renderer have to come back with a trowel and hawk so instead of 
> 1  AccraPrime 501
> 2  Accra texture say Coventry Course 951
> 3  Accrashield 955 
> the middle option is trowel and hawk. 
> I could use steps 1 and 3, the accrashield is much thicker than Solaguard or Duraguard or Weathershield etc, its Roll on, so maybe.. that would be thick enough to cover the textures on the wall (vertical lines on most of the wall, circular swirls on the patches) ?? 
> I could also go over the wall with sandpaper to reduce the texture, that said I used 80 grit on a standard sanding block, hard work and hardly  took anything off. Should i go to a orbital sander via air compressor and 60 grit?

  Dale,
After the repairs are completed,I would suggest painting with either Wattyl Stone,or Dulux Design Stone.
These are the finest of the texture coatings,and fairly simple to use,and being a matt texture they hide a lot of sins.
Regards,
Blocker.

----------


## DaleBlack

hi blocker 
or maybe this  Wattyl Solagard Ready Render Fine/Medium Paint 
? might be a higher build

----------


## johnc

I would certainly be looking for as fine a product as you can, I think you will struggle to match in any of the grittier products. It has to be something you can scratch up the ridges with a brush with enough body to hold but smooth enough not to crumble away. So yes maybe the wattle product might be worth a shot. Blocker though makes a good point about flatness over gloss when hiding defects, the less shine the better

----------


## Blocker

> hi blocker 
> or maybe this  Wattyl Solagard Ready Render Fine/Medium Paint 
> ? might be a higher build

   Dale,
I would'nt use any thicker than the "fine"as this is noticeably thicker than stone finish...but you can buy 500ml of stone to trial.
May be worthwhile,
Regards,
Blocker.

----------


## DaleBlack

> Dale,
> I would'nt use any thicker than the "fine"as this is noticeably thicker than stone finish...but you can buy 500ml of stone to trial.
> May be worthwhile,
> Regards,
> Blocker.

  Hi, good point, I will obtain a 500ml sample, I wonder if you can do the same with the Ready Render Fine. 
I meant to ask both of you, when you say to use these products, are you saying for me to only roll just over the patched zone and then introduce the vertical lines. Then paint the whole wall. 
or 
Apply these roll on render products over the patch and complete wall, though that would mean putting in vertical lines everywhere where mostly they exist. 
thanks

----------


## Blocker

> Hi, good point, I will obtain a 500ml sample, I wonder if you can do the same with the Ready Render Fine. 
> I meant to ask both of you, when you say to use these products, are you saying for me to only roll just over the patched zone and then introduce the vertical lines. Then paint the whole wall. 
> or 
> Apply these roll on render products over the patch and complete wall, though that would mean putting in vertical lines everywhere where mostly they exist. 
> thanks

  Dale,
I would be brushing the stone finish over the repaired area to blend in with original look of the surface,also the stone finish can be over-coated with the matching wall colour (matt acrylic),as you will not get an accurate colour match using tinted stone paint alone. 
Regards,
Blocker.

----------


## DaleBlack

Hi I meant to add some picture to further the discussion   
The first picture is the original wall, cement render with creme cement, unpainted. Next two images are the grey cement render patches with circular swirl marks. 
4th image is showing a patched section painted where you can see the patch, but the photo doesnt show just how obvious at nightime with the wall up/down lights on, how obvious the patch is. 
Havent tested the Wattyl products yet. 
Regards

----------

